# Ikea Besta stand for 20 Gallons??



## FPA (Oct 29, 2014)

So I thought this was crazy till I saw a few threads, but this might be possible?

20 Gallon long: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192759 
ADA:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=316009 

Here is what I'm thinking of getting: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79013132/#/S79013132 

Once it arrives I'd use wood glue to secure the pieces together with their normal jointing method, then add 2x2 or 2x4 studs throughout. I'd put them in the back areas, and center so no one would see them from the outside. 

Thoughts?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You're talking building an interior frame to support the top so that wood is on wood all the way to the floor? Both front and back and I see nothing wrong with the plan. I'm the dummy sort who would build the frame and then add a skin of plywood rather than cough up the $90 but what fits for you is more important! Sounds like it works.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just dropped a besta over a steel stand. Worked fine.

Just be aware that the thick panels are all cardboard honeycomb.


----------



## FPA (Oct 29, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> You're talking building an interior frame to support the top so that wood is on wood all the way to the floor? Both front and back and I see nothing wrong with the plan. I'm the dummy sort who would build the frame and then add a skin of plywood rather than cough up the $90 but what fits for you is more important! Sounds like it works.


I don't really have enough tools on hand to pull off the level I think I'd need in order to do it properly. I looked into some tools like routers and jig saws today and don't have the cash to front those costs :/


----------



## FPA (Oct 29, 2014)

691175002 said:


> I just dropped a besta over a steel stand. Worked fine.
> 
> Just be aware that the thick panels are all cardboard honeycomb.


So you think it'd be strong enough? And are you saying I should replace
The thick boards or no?


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

It will be strong enough depending on how you reinforce it, but you can't always put screws into the panels since they are hollow.

The outer 2" has a wood frame but the center is all cardboard.

I have 30g on a Besta stand but it is supporting no weight itself. There are pictures in the build linked in my signature.


----------



## melmel (Aug 23, 2013)

Th besta works great have an ADA 60p 17gal one it since like April no problems.
A lot of people here on tpt have the same.....


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have had a 23g rimless on a Besta with 0 reinforcement for months now. You don't need to reinforce anything.

I even have a hole on the side of it where the tubing comes out.










That was taken before tank was set up. People tend to freak out stand strength. The light rail is also bolted to the besta.

There are tons of people here with 60P's on Besta's with 0 reinforcement and have been fine for months if not years.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I clicked on your link before reading the post, and seen that 48" bit, and was worried, until I read your post and seen you mentioning reinforcing it.

Using random furniture can be a bit iffy, but if you get something where the sides are directly under the corners (like in gus6484's post), it's more reliable. If the tank is sitting in the middle of a dresser, bookshelf, etc, and it's corners aren't directly supported, it can cause the whole top to flex and sag, potentially leading to worse problems...

You might even be able to get away with just 4 2x4s (or 2x3s or 2x2s, whatever...) if you place them from floor-top where the corners of the tank will be.

Putting a bit of a frame in there wouldn't hurt though.

You can put together some decent stands with just a saw and drill.


----------



## FPA (Oct 29, 2014)

lochaber said:


> I clicked on your link before reading the post, and seen that 48" bit, and was worried, until I read your post and seen you mentioning reinforcing it.
> 
> Using random furniture can be a bit iffy, but if you get something where the sides are directly under the corners (like in gus6484's post), it's more reliable. If the tank is sitting in the middle of a dresser, bookshelf, etc, and it's corners aren't directly supported, it can cause the whole top to flex and sag, potentially leading to worse problems...
> 
> ...


The 4 corners support is smart! 

My plan is to Swap out any inside support for 3/4" MDF or Birch. Take and brace 2x4's in the 4 corners of the stand, with 2x2's running along the bottom & top seams. Maybe even slip in a layer of plywood/MDF along the top and bottom between the corner braces. 

Thoughts?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have had a Besta for my 60P (17ish gallons) for about 1 year and 2 months. Worked well from the start, doesn't seem to weaken, no extra support. The 24 will fit a 20 high, you need to go 48in for a 20 long I believe (not up on Ikea furniture). I have had store bought aquarium stands for similar sized tanks and though they were MDF, rather than the honey comb/laminate the Besta is, the Besta still seems stronger. I weight about 200lbs so I feel my weight is a good gauge for that tank size, it's pretty strong, IMO, but extra bracing may give you piece of mind.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

FPA said:


> The 4 corners support is smart!
> 
> My plan is to Swap out any inside support for 3/4" MDF or Birch. Take and brace 2x4's in the 4 corners of the stand, with 2x2's running along the bottom & top seams. Maybe even slip in a layer of plywood/MDF along the top and bottom between the corner braces.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you are spending that much money on lumber to reinforce the Besta (which is not required), then why not just build yourself a stand with 3/4" ply and some Titebond III?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yo that a Bookshelf, you need to get the stand. The stand has a middle support, and I wouldn't place more than a 60P on top of it, maybe if you don't have heavy rocks. 

I have measure my own stand, the bubble is still in the middle, so as of now, everything is good. *knock on ikea's cheap wood* Just measure it after a few months, if you see any tilt then take it off. Oh and if you do want to add support, get someone who knows what they doing, you might end up making the stand worse if you're drilling or glueing. I imagine it's a lot easier returning a stand without drill holes and glue residue. 

Good luck!


----------



## FPA (Oct 29, 2014)

talontsiawd said:


> I have had a Besta for my 60P (17ish gallons) for about 1 year and 2 months. Worked well from the start, doesn't seem to weaken, no extra support. The 24 will fit a 20 high, you need to go 48in for a 20 long I believe (not up on Ikea furniture). I have had store bought aquarium stands for similar sized tanks and though they were MDF, rather than the honey comb/laminate the Besta is, the Besta still seems stronger. I weight about 200lbs so I feel my weight is a good gauge for that tank size, it's pretty strong, IMO, but extra bracing may give you piece of mind.


Yup... had to go with the 47.something" one since the tank is longer, otherwise I definitely would have done something shorter. That's good to hear! I think it'd be strong enough for some time as well, but mostly it is for piece of mind. 



gus6464 said:


> If you are spending that much money on lumber to reinforce the Besta (which is not required), then why not just build yourself a stand with 3/4" ply and some Titebond III?


Alas I'm married and the woman of the house is very... particular about the look of the stand :hihi: At least she cares right? If I had more power tools I probably would have gone for a DIY ADA style tank but just don't have the resources, or time, now for that. 



FlyingHellFish said:


> Yo that a Bookshelf, you need to get the stand. The stand has a middle support, and I wouldn't place more than a 60P on top of it, maybe if you don't have heavy rocks.
> 
> I have measure my own stand, the bubble is still in the middle, so as of now, everything is good. *knock on ikea's cheap wood* Just measure it after a few months, if you see any tilt then take it off. Oh and if you do want to add support, get someone who knows what they doing, you might end up making the stand worse if you're drilling or glueing. I imagine it's a lot easier returning a stand without drill holes and glue residue.
> 
> Good luck!


This one does have the middle support  It's just bigger than your version. Congrats on yours being alive still...gives me hope hahahah. And I don't plan on drilling into the ikea stuff, I'm imagining building a frame that I can slide into the ikea stand to add more support for peace of mind. 

Returning?

Bump: PS, just found my old username/password so I'll be replying as Mumford in here from now on... don't be alarmed


----------

